# Apple TV4K + Infuse Pro ?



## Paradoxal (7 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Est ce suffisant d’avoir une Fibre Orange + Apple TV4k + Infuse Pro 6 pour prendre du contenu 4K sur un iMac et le diffuser sur une télévision ou il y a risque de saccade ?

Aujourd’hui j’ai l’apple TV juste avant la version 4K je peux streamer du 1080 sans problème mais j’ai peur que même avec l’ATV4k ça ne suive pas...

Merci bien !


----------



## Ben5988 (8 Avril 2019)

Salut, pour ma part j'ai un nas connecté sur ma livebox 4 et le tout est envoyer sur mon apple tv 4k en wifi et aucun problème de latence même avec des video 4k de 50go. J'utilise infuse pro depuis maintenant 1 ans et c'est vraiment le top du top.


----------

